# Lcp recall ruined trigger!!!



## BradS (Jun 11, 2009)

I will say that Ruger definitely did a fine job of getting the lcp back to me. I shipped it off on Monday, and I had it back by Friday of the same week. However, the trigger is not the same as it was when I shipped it off. Before the recall there was a trigger reset. This allowed me to release the trigger to a point but not all the way. Once I reached this point I was able to fire again, but I did not have the full trigger pull. Glock shooters will be fimiliar with the trigger reset. If not unload your glock. Pull the trigger and do not release it. With your weak hand work the slide. Now slowly let the trigger move forward until you hear a click. That is the reset. Now pull the trigger again. You should see a noticeable difference. My Lcp worked in the same manner until I sent it in for the recall, The trigger will reset, but will not fire again until the trigger is released fully. Think I will be selling before too long..:smt083


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

The trigger is double action, like a revolver. You have to work it like a revolver to make it work. I have not noticed anything different in mine. I pull the trigger, let it off and then pull it again. I would not part for mine except for perhaps a Browning High Power in trade. Even then...?


----------

